# Vos/Us



## merquiades

1) Me he alçat a fosques per a no despertar-vos... 2) Vos haig de comunicar un secret.... 3) Vos escric una carta.  Vos l'escriuré demà.  Penso escriure-vos-la demà.  Hola! Aquestos exemples són d'un llibre de gramàtica valenciana... després explica que "el pronom VOS pot presentar l'alternança entre VOS i US o adoptar la forma VOS en tots el contextos"... Voldria saber si al Principat és possible emprar US en totes les frases que he posades amunt. Gràcies.


----------



## ursu-lab

No



merquiades said:


> 1) Me he alçat a fosques per a no despertar-vos... 2) US haig de comunicar un secret.... 3) US escric una carta. Us l'escriuré demà.  Penso escriure-us-la demà.



Forma proclítica (abans del verb): us
Forma enclítica (després i unida al verb): 
1) Forma asil·làbica: veure-us, escriure-us
2) Forma sil·làbica: acompanyar-vos, renteu-vos la cara


----------



## Agró

1) M'he alçat a les fosques per a no despertar-vos. 
2) Us he/haig de comunicar un secret.
3) Us escric una carta. Us l'escriuré demà. Penso escriure-us-la demà.

*Vos* darrere un verb terminat en consonant o _u_.
*Us* en els altres casos.


----------



## merquiades

Moltes gràcies per les explicacions, Usu-lab i Agró!  Ara sí que està clar.   Infinitiu amb -r final o imperatiu de vosaltres + vos.


----------



## Favara

Al Principat és possible sempre que escrigues en la variant occidental. No a tot el Principat es parla oriental.


----------



## ryba

Bon dia.


Favara said:


> Al Principat és possible sempre que escrigues en la variant occidental. No a tot el Principat es parla oriental.


És possible utilitzar sempre la forma plena, _vos_, que consti. Ho subratllo perquè en Merquiades ha demanat si « al Principat és possible emprar US en totes les frases (...) » i això no es pot fer enlloc.

« [S]ón pròpies de l’àmbit general:
   (…)
3) Darrere verb acabat en vocal altra que _u_, les formes _’m _(_escriure’m_),   _’ns _(_mira’ns_), _’t _(_renta’t_), _us/vos _(_prometre-us/prometre-vos_) (1),  _’s _(_perdre’s_), _’l _(_porta’l_), _’ls _(_acaba’ls_),   _’n _(_treure’n_).
   (…)
És admissible en l’àmbit general l’ús proclític de les formes plenes _me_,  _te_,_ se_, _ne_ (davant consonant) i _vos_.  (2)
   També és admissible en l’àmbit general l’omissió de la _-r _final  en els infinitius de la segona conjugació acabats en _-er _àton  seguit de forma pronominal feble: _conèixer-te _(pron. _conèixe’t_),   _convèncer-vos _(pron. _convènce-us_). (3) »

[_Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua  catalana, _II_. _Morfologia: 1.7.2. Les formes febles]

Les regles del fòrum no em deixen posar la citació sencera.

(1) M'ha saltat a la vista això. Aparentment, es pot dir _veure-vos_ en parlars que disposen de formes reforçades (com _us_). De què depèn?  Del parlar, del registre?
(2) És a dir que, si ho vols, pots dir i escriure  p.ex. « Vos volia dir (tal cosa) » i ningú no et (te) podrà acusar de  "dialectalitzar" el teu català. És clar, però, que l'ús d'aquesta opció pot resultar un xic estrany si la resta del trets del teu català és marcadament central.
(3) És possible només en els parlars que enmudeixen l'_r_ final de l'infinitiu i no es recomana en els registres formals.



merquiades said:


> al Principat


La Catalunya del Nord forma part del Principat, oi?

En català septentrional s'empren les formes plenes en totes les  posicions, com en llenguadocià i en francès.

Molts records.


----------



## merquiades

Hola Ryba, Favara i tots els altres foristes.  Sí, m'he expressat malament, com sempre!  He usat Principat perquè no volia dir "la varietat lingüística que es parla en la part central oriental de Catalunya".  Es més curt.  I sí, és cert que el Rosselló forma part del Principat, l'he vist en Viquipèdia, però per a mi és França.  És interessant i molt útil l'enllaç que has posat....http://www.iecat.net/institucio/seccions/Filologica/pdf/Proposta estndard 2.pdf... Penso llegir-ho tot quand tingui temps!  Sembla que és una proposta per a unificar totes les varietats de la llengua...  Doncs, resumint el que heu dit tots ací:  (vos) és valencià, rosellonés... i es pot fer servir gairebé sempre en tots els contextos segons l'ús oficial; (us) en tots els contextos amb l'excepció de la forma enclítica darrera (r) i (u)...  Aquest es l'ús dels catalans que parlen el dialecte central, oriental... Crec haver comprés tot.  Moltes gràcies a tots!


----------



## dalfo

Vull afegir, les entrades de l'AVL, i de l'IEC:

GRAMÀTICA VALENCIANA BÀSICA. *AVL*. 2016_. PAG 188: "d) El pronom vos pot presentar l’alternança entre la forma vos i us o adoptar la forma vos en tots els contextos.."_

Gramàtica essencial de la llengua catalana *IEC*. 2018. Actualització: 29/05/2019 . "_La forma vos, en valencià, en baleàric i en altres parlars, s’usa tant darrere de verb acabat en vocal (escriure-vos) com davant del verb (vos comprenc); en els registres formals, i especialment en la llengua escrita, davant del verb és preferible l’ús de la forma reduïda us: Us/Vos vindré a trobar; Vindré a trobar-vos._"


----------

